# Trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội giải thích về bệnh dinh dưỡng thường gặp ở bé



## trinhnguyen81 (15/10/21)

Bệnh dinh dưỡng là một trong những vấn đề được các trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội quan tâm khá nhiều vì chúng không chỉ tác động đến sức khỏe của trẻ mà còn ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của não bộ. Cùng trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội tìm hiểu về 3 vấn đề liên quan đến dinh dưỡng phổ biến ở trẻ nhé.
*3 bệnh dinh dưỡng phổ biến được các trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội chú trọng quan tâm*
Nói về bệnh dinh dưỡng ở trẻ, có 3 bệnh phổ biến nhất được hầu hết các Quý phụ huynh và Nhà trường quan tâm đó là suy dinh dưỡng, còi xương, béo phì. Cùng đi sâu hơn vào từng bệnh để hiểu và quan tâm trẻ đúng cách hơn.

Suy dinh dưỡng: Theo Tổ chức Y tế thế giới (WHO), suy dinh dưỡng là bệnh phổ biến nhất và cũng để lại hệ quả nặng nề cho trẻ nhất. Suy dinh dưỡng ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sự phát triển thể chất lẫn trí tuệ trẻ. Đồng thời, do thể trạng yếu, sức đề kháng của con cũng dễ bị phá vỡ và con dễ mắc những căn bệnh khác như sốt siêu vi hay tiêu chảy. Trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội cực kỳ quan tâm đến những em bé bị suy dinh. Nhà trường luôn chú trọng vào sự đa dạng thực phẩm để cung cấp chất dinh dưỡng và giúp trẻ cảm thấy ngon miệng, ăn nhiều hơn.




Còi xương: Cũng giống với suy dinh dưỡng, bệnh còi xương khiến trẻ có chỉ số chiều cao cũng như cân nặng thấp dưới mức trung bình. Trẻ còi xương thường do thiếu hụt vitamin D, giảm hấp thụ canxi trong thức ă, dẫn đến cơ thể chậm lớn. Hiểu được điều này, trường mầm non chất lượng cao luôn ưu tiên những bài thể dục buổi sáng để trẻ nhận vitamin D tự nhiên từ ánh mặt trời. Ngoài ra, bổ sung sữa và những chế phẩm từ sữa như phomai, sữa chua cũng là cách giúp trẻ cải thiện sự còi xương.


Béo phì: Béo phì đang có xu hướng tăng nhanh ở tuổi mầm non những năm gần đây. Bệnh béo phì cũng là nguyên nhân gây ra một số bệnh tim mạch, tiểu đường, đồng thời tác động tiêu cực đến sự nhanh nhẹn khi vận động não bộ của trẻ. Để phòng chống các bệnh về dinh dưỡng ở trẻ, trường mầm non chất lượng cao tại Hà Nội vẫn ưu tiên cho trẻ ăn đủ chất tuy nhiên sẽ hạn chế những món chiên rán và không cho con ăn bánh kẹo công nghiệp - một nguyên nhân khiến trẻ dễ tích mỡ.
Trên đây là 3 bệnh dinh dưỡng thường gặp ở trẻ được trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội chia sẻ. Hy vọng với bài viết này, bố mẹ đã hiểu và có thêm thông tin chăm sóc con tốt hơn.


----------



## ngphtrinh (26/11/21)

chương trình giáo dục tiểu học hiện nay cũng quan tâm đến vấn đề còi xương hoặc béo phì của trẻ lắm á. thực sự vấn đề này không xem nhẹ được đâu, ảnh hưởng nhiều đến con lắm


----------



## thuphan001 (29/11/21)

CON THƯỜNG XUYÊN DÙNG THIẾT BỊ ĐIỆN TỬ, BỐ MẸ CÓ GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHƯA?
- Con ôm máy tính cả ngày, sử dụng thiết bị điện tử thường xuyên làm bạn lo lắng?

- Bạn không có thời gian để ở bên chăm sóc con, thời gian để kiểm soát việc sử dụng máy tính, thiết bị điện tử của con, thời gian để kèm cặp, giám sát khi con học online?

- Bạn đau đầu khi phải tìm hiểu và nghiên cứu phương pháp kiểm soát việc sử dụng internet của con. Trên mạng có không ít các phương pháp khác nhau. Và giữa rất nhiều phương pháp đó liệu phương pháp nào là hiệu quả và phù hợp với gia đình mình?

 *Vapu- Phần mềm diệt web đen, chặn game online, khóa game offline hot nhất hiện nay sẽ khiến bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm khi cho con sử dụng máy tính.*

 #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, #VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với #VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ :
 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
 Website: Phần mềm chặn trang web đen chuyên nghiệp VAPU


----------



## Hoangnguyen (11/12/21)

Con chơi Game, xem Youtube trong lúc học online, Bố Mẹ phải làm sao ?





 Thời điểm dịch bệnh các con phải học online ở nhà, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được con có tập trung học không, hay vừa học vừa chơi game hoặc xem youtube ?





 Trên Internet có rất nhiều "cạm bẫy" như web đen, game online, video nhảm ... khiến con cái dễ mê muội vùi đầu thâu đêm suốt sáng !





 Chính vì lẽ đó, khi bố mẹ vì quá bận rộng công việc, hoặc khi con truy cập máy tính ở phòng riêng, sẽ để lại một "lỗ hổng" lớn mà bố mẹ khó kiểm soát được.





 Nhưng bố mẹ đừng lo, đã có #VAPU - Phần mềm giúp bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính với những tính năng vô cùng hữu ích:





 Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet





 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web sex, game online





 Tự động chặn tất cả các Game offline cài đặt trên máy tính (New!)





 Chặn vào mạng xã hội, xem Youtube (tuỳ chọn)





 Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng web





 Chụp ảnh màn hình con sử dụng máy tính và gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ





 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ





 Và nhiều tính năng khác ...
Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, #VAPU đã có hệ thống dữ liệu với 30.000 web đen và Game online bị chặn, được hàng chục nghìn phụ huynh tin dùng. VAPU là người bạn đồng hành của phụ huynh để bảo vệ con em trên môi trường Internet.





 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU





Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html





 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

